# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  FuriousGold | PACK 12 | SAMSUNG CODE READER V1.0.2.1

## gsm_bouali

ADDED SUPPORT FOR NEW MODELS: 
AT&T  G730A Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware
 AT&T Galaxy Express Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock  New,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware
 AT&T Galaxy Note 2 Read Phone  Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove  Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware
 AT&T Galaxy  S3 Mini Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware
 AT&T Galaxy S4 Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware
 AT&T Galaxy S4 Active Read Phone  Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove  Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware
 AT&T Galaxy  Tab 2 10.1 Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware
 AT&T Galaxy Tab 3 Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock  New,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware
 AT&T I317 Read Phone Info,Direct  Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google  Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware
 AT&T I317M Read  Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove  Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware
 AT&T I337  Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware
  AT&T I337M Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware
 AT&T I437 Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware
 AT&T I497 Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock  New,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware
 AT&T I537 Read Phone Info,Direct  Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google  Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware
 AT&T SGH-I317 Read  Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware
  AT&T SGH-I337 Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware
 AT&T SGH-I473 Read Phone Info,Direct  Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google  Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware
 AT&T SGH-I497 Read  Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware
  AT&T SGH-I537 Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware
 AT&T SM-G730A Read Phone Info,Direct  Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google  Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware
 AT&T SM-T217A Read  Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware
  AT&T T217A Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware
 KDDI Japan SLC22 Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware
 Samsung C105S Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock  New,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware
 Samsung G3815 Read Phone Info,Direct  Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google  Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware
 Samsung Galaxy 4 Mini  DualSim Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware
 Samsung Galaxy Express 2 Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock  New,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware
 Samsung Galaxy Grand Quattro Read  Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove  Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware
 Samsung Galaxy  Mega Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware
  Samsung Galaxy Note 3 Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware
 Samsung Galaxy Note LTE Read Phone  Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove  Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware
 Samsung Galaxy  S4 Zoom LTE Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware
 Samsung I8552 Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware
 Samsung I9092 Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock  New,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware
 Samsung I9192 Read Phone Info,Direct  Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google  Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware
 Samsung I9200 Read  Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove  Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware
 Samsung I9205  Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware
  Samsung N8020 Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware
 Samsung N900 Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware
 Samsung N9005 Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock  New,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware
 Samsung N900A Read Phone Info,Direct  Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google  Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware
 Samsung N900J Read  Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove  Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware
 Samsung N900T  Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware
  Samsung N900V Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware
 Samsung SM-C105S Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware
 Samsung SM-G3815 Read Phone Info,Direct  Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google  Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware
 Samsung SM-N900 Read  Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove  Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware
 Samsung  SM-N9005 Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware
 Samsung SM-N900A Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware
 Samsung SM-N900J Read Phone Info,Direct  Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google  Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware
 Samsung SM-N900T Read  Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove  Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware
 Samsung  SM-N900V Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware
 T-Mobile Galaxy Note 2 Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock  New,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware
 T-Mobile Galaxy S4 Read Phone  Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove  Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware
 T-Mobile M919  Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware
  T-Mobile M919N Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware
 T-Mobile SGH-M919 Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware
 T-Mobile SGH-T889 Read Phone Info,Direct  Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google  Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware
 T-Mobile T889 Read  Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove  Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware

----------

